
Newsom: 'I don't think the schools are going to open again'(For rest of 2020) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.politico.com/states/california/story/2020/03/17/newsom-schools-likely-to-remain-closed-through-summer-1267579
======
anigbrowl
Until the end of the academic year means until June, not until the end of
2020. Although that too is possible in the future, but it's not what this
story is saying.

------
danans
I've been hearing this from friends who are medical professionals for several
days. This is going to really exacerbate the challenge for people who can't
work from home. Even after the school year ends, there is the problem of
summer daycare and camps, which also might be cancelled.

